# Poor printing issues with Veloci-jet



## WinginIt (Nov 9, 2013)

I have had my Veloci-jet machine for almost a year now and had not been able to print a quality black shirt to save my life. 

After the first wash the image on my shirt would cracked, feels chunkie, plasticie. I hate the out come of my shirts so bad that I tell my clients I can't do dark shirts. Anyone have had this issue that could help I would greatly appreciate it.

These are the things I have tried. 
I'm told it the type of shirt I used is a problem...changed shirt to HD 100%, still an issue. 

I'm told it's my heat press...changed temperature, changed pressure, changed press time....


----------

